# decoys



## DIIIHHHHH00 (Apr 7, 2011)

Anybody use socks on canadas and specks?


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Have never seen a sock spread set up for Honkers with my own two eyes. I think as the season gets later and the northern tier of states really start to freeze hard, stakes become an issue. Do you think the days with heavy wind they would be moving a little to crazy? For the size of windsocks decoys that are ran nowadays, they would be comparable in size to lessers or white-fronts, like you are referring too. Sure would save on space, but may be sacrificing the quality of a potential hunt.. Who nows, good debate material, It will be curious if some boys out West chime in on this one. I think they are more ran over that way.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I had a doz of them. Used them about 5 times. Seemed like the birds wanted to flare. Not sure if it was the socks or something else, but took them out of the spread and had Canada's landing in the spread


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

they have a time and a place...
frozen ground can be an issue...generally slide easily into the corn stock though.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

They work great as fillers to spread when you need more numbers. Frozen ground is no more of problem then hunting in the spring. Drills and punches work great do different then using a sillouhette. As far as a stand alone will they kill birds yes, but after using 10 dozen they truly shine when you are running traffic or hunting migrators and need the numbers. Most guys don't have 15k to spend on 15 dozen decoys and a trailer so sock or sillouhettes can really work well to increase numbers when you need them. I have landed 1000's of honkers and specks in sock decoys. So if you are flairing birds I assure you it isn't the decoys they are seeing you.


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

shooteminthelips said:


> They work great as fillers to spread when you need more numbers. Frozen ground is no more of problem then hunting in the spring. Drills and punches work great do different then using a sillouhette. As far as a stand alone will they kill birds yes, but after using 10 dozen they truly shine when you are running traffic or hunting migrators and need the numbers. Most guys don't have 15k to spend on 15 dozen decoys and a trailer so sock or sillouhettes can really work well to increase numbers when you need them. I have landed 1000's of honkers and specks in sock decoys. So if you are flairing birds I assure you it isn't the decoys they are seeing you.


x2, you said what i was too lazy too type.

big black hole on white ground.........


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

snogeezmen said:


> shooteminthelips said:
> 
> 
> > They work great as fillers to spread when you need more numbers. Frozen ground is no more of problem then hunting in the spring. Drills and punches work great do different then using a sillouhette. As far as a stand alone will they kill birds yes, but after using 10 dozen they truly shine when you are running traffic or hunting migrators and need the numbers. Most guys don't have 15k to spend on 15 dozen decoys and a trailer so sock or sillouhettes can really work well to increase numbers when you need them. I have landed 1000's of honkers and specks in sock decoys. So if you are flairing birds I assure you it isn't the decoys they are seeing you.
> ...


The thousands of honkers and specks that you are putting down over socks are pry all in Canada ehh? Guarantee those windbags wouldn't work against stale birds that have faced heavy hunting pressure.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Actually I used them in SD, MN, MT, ND all the time. The sooner you realize that it is less about the decoys and more about your scouting and hide Field General the sooner you will start actually killing some birds. :withstupid:


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

shooteminthelips said:


> Actually I used them in SD, MN, MT, ND all the time. The sooner you realize that it is less about the decoys and more about your scouting and hide Field General the sooner you will start actually killing some birds. :withstupid:


I could put pictures up here for weeks of piles of birds buddy! You don't know me at all or never have we talked so how in the world do you know about me and the birds I kill? :eyeroll: Got some videos on this forum if you want to see birds dying!

Here is a few pics from this past season.





























These are all hunts in which I scouted. You are talking to the wrong guy here bud when it comes to killing birds! These are some pics, I could go on forever. You want to see piles of endless limits of ducks, just say the word I can post up a pile of them too. Oh ya and if you want to see big piles of snow geese I can round up a bunch of them too. I am 36 and have been fowling a long time, so your barking up the wrong tree when it comes to me and my scouting and hide tactics. I would challenge myself and my crew to anyone when it comes to how we hunt! Sorry I lost it, but for you to say I need to learn how to scout and hide, you are WAY off base. Have a good day shooter and let me know if you want more pics!


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

oooooooooo ahhhhhhh look at all the pictures! The ego is strong in this one. Take a little ribbing. Wow you must know everything with all those pictures of dead birds. Those are some pretty week piles if you ask me. I just love how you took offense and had to post up pictures of every hunt you have ever been on to justify that you know everything. There is always someone out there that knows some thing you don't or kills more birds then you do. You don't always have to be that guy that has to show off all the pictures just to justify that you are legitimate.

Want to be the top of your craft and kill more birds? Be humble and listen, then watch everything that is going on around you. You made an assumption about socks and sillouhettes by saying, the only way that you could finish birds over them is in Canada. Seems awful narrow minded if you ask me. Before you post again on this topic I want you to do me a favor. Sit back and think about what I just said.

1. be humble
2. respect other opinions
3. there is always someone that kills more then you
4. watch what is going on around you
5. to master of your craft you need to think out side the box and listen to others ideas
6. be humble


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

How did know the almighty paragraph of wisdom was coming.... Always love the multiple points at the end. You are a very bright person.


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

I have to agree with shootem on this one

We hunt very pressured birds and at times we could see 3 others spreads in r view.

We weren't on the x

We shoot birds before anyone

Big black hole.

Got 8dz and they routinely make it out in high pressure times when competing with other spreads for birds :beer:


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

Now days when everyone and there brother owns 8dz full bodies and blows short reed calls......

Waterfowlers need to be constantly evolving to stay ahead of the game. Socks work high pressure or not it's something different


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

All birds shot in. Nodak


----------



## Flightstopper44 (Feb 9, 2013)

Why call out fieldgeneral about scouting and how cover blinds? And he gave you an honest answer proving he does know what he is doing. Then tell him to have a piece of humble pie and respect others opinions. Maybe you should take your own advice. Did you expect any different of answer when calling someone out on something. Socks might work early but I would take 3 dozen full bodies and 5 dozen shells any day. And all of that would fit in a truck with a topper or suburban. Plus with No wind and the socks are worthless, and to burn drills up and try to punch through 4" or more in frost doesn't sound fun to me late in the year. That's why most full bodies are going to round/ square bases over stakes


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

I guess if late dec is early...........then yeah they work "early" :sniper:


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

fieldgeneral said:


> snogeezmen said:
> 
> 
> > shooteminthelips said:
> ...


Wouldn't guarantee that general! Again stale pressured birds are the norm in December regardless where a guy hunts. Like I've said we got em and use em and they work period.

We can all post piles of kill pics! Lets keep this what it's suppose to be a discussion you even said it in your original post you don't use em. To tell people your birds my birds his birds are less pressured is ridiculous. :beer:


----------



## eye_guysd (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks for posting the pics field I enjoy seeing pictures which this site used to have on a regular basis but since so many people bash others people quit putting pictures up. So maybe lets not bash somebody when they pictures up. Another thing proof is in the pudding and I believe we just seen some pudding :rollin:

So unless you got pictures of geese shot with a sock spread it appears we were showed what works... and that was what was asked originally.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAXRRwI ... faaoSZsstw


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

eye_guysd said:


> Thanks for posting the pics field I enjoy seeing pictures which this site used to have on a regular basis but since so many people bash others people quit putting pictures up. So maybe lets not bash somebody when they pictures up. Another thing proof is in the pudding and I believe we just seen some pudding :rollin:
> 
> So unless you got pictures of geese shot with a sock spread it appears we were showed what works... and that was what was asked originally.


not bashing the man, NEVER DID I SAY A WORD ABOUT HIM!

I don't feel the need to post pics, if you sir don't believe me then well.......I will go on with my day as planned before :beer:

im simply stating I use socks, I kill geese it gets boring looking at pics of 10, 15 20, birds who the hell cares.

I don't know shootem, I have never met the man but I gotta side with him on this...if you don't believe us well don't buy em I don't know what else to tell you


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

shooteminthelips said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAXRRwIHkw0&list=UUOlJqm9-yKwULfaaoSZsstw


Well... there's your "pudding"...

There may be equally pressured birds in the States... but there are no birds, that are pressured more then Rochester MN birds.

I like FB decoys. Why do I like 'em...? Because I have had success with them... but to say that socks are inferior is ludicrous. I bet the guys from White Rock or Sillosocks can post picks and video of impressive limits taken as well.

Shoot...I know guys limiting out using nothing but black and whites.

Location.

Hide.

Not screwing up...

These are the most important aspects of killing birds on a consistent basis.

By the way fieldgeneral. I like looking at piles of birds from a successful hunt. Way to get on 'em. It seems you know what you are doing. Keep piling 'em up. Some of those hunts look like they would've been a blast... (pun intended...)

:thumb:


----------

